# '08 Subject Assignment #9  THE STREET - Due April 11th



## MissMia (Mar 29, 2008)

*Theme: THE STREET           *
Hit the pavement and get clicking! 

Please post new photos only. Everyone is encouraged to participate.


----------



## Clutch (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmmmm... I think I like this theme. I mean it's not like I need a butt load of reason to make the hour long drive to the streets of the French Quarter. Reasons as simple as this will do it! LoL... sounds like fun to me! Happy shooting, y'all!


----------



## Goldeeno (Mar 29, 2008)

Are you only allowed 1 photo?


----------



## MissMia (Mar 29, 2008)

Goldeeno said:


> Are you only allowed 1 photo?


 
Please feel free to post several photos, but make sure they are new for this assignment.


----------



## Goldeeno (Mar 29, 2008)

The Main Street


----------



## MissMia (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is my contribution. Hubby took me out to the front yard this afternoon.


----------



## Anderson (Mar 29, 2008)

A Ford GT on Bourbon St. in New Orleans, Louisiana.


----------



## CanadianVitamin (Apr 1, 2008)

I know these are all old assignments but just seeing the old entries makes me want to post my own ...


----------



## MissMia (Apr 1, 2008)

CanadianVitamin said:


> I know these are all old assignments but just seeing the old entries makes me want to post my own ...


 
Hi CV! This is a current assignment  Thank you for your contribution to the thread.


----------



## MRivera (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello All,
 This is my first post for an assignment. I am new to photography... I know I got a lot to learn...Photo taken with my Kodak point and shoot camera. 






[/IMG]


----------



## MissMia (Apr 1, 2008)

MRivera - Thank you for contributing to the assignment. Looking forward to more of your posts.


----------



## Jon0807 (Apr 1, 2008)

Anderson said:


> A Ford GT on Bourbon St. in New Orleans, Louisiana.



Is this an HDR? Nice colors!


----------



## Anderson (Apr 2, 2008)

Jon0807 said:


> Is this an HDR? Nice colors!


 
No just tone mapped.


----------



## eahuntley (Apr 2, 2008)

I found this Dog tied up on the side walk, outside a coffee shop the other day.


----------



## Yogurt (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## One Sister (Apr 3, 2008)

I vacillated about posting this one.  Perhaps it doesn't follow the rules.  A gutter puddle caught my eye and as I spun about trying to get the reflection to act right I slipped and fell in the challenge; no worries, the camera is fine, but now I'm pretty attached to the dang photo.


----------



## ShoeBacca (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello!

An opportunistic snap on the streets of Tunbridge Wells, England, during a lunchbreak photographic excursion with Scurra.

I am a complete novice and this is my first ever photo uploaded on TPF, so I would greatly appreciate any C&C you have to offer (on both the photographic and PP sides!). If you like something, please tell me why; and equally if you don't like something, please tell me why - so that I can omit the bad and encourage the good!

I am really looking forward to learning from you guys as I've already learned a lot more than I thought I would just from browsing various threads in the forum.

I've really enjoyed all the entries so far 

Enough babble, here's my photograph for the photo assignment 

*Litter*


----------



## Dioboleque (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## MissMia (Apr 3, 2008)

One Sister said:


> I vacillated about posting this one. Perhaps it doesn't follow the rules. A gutter puddle caught my eye and as I spun about trying to get the reflection to act right I slipped and fell in the challenge; no worries, the camera is fine, but now I'm pretty attached to the dang photo.


 
Thanks for being so commited to the assignment! :hug::


----------



## MissMia (Apr 3, 2008)

ShoeBacca said:


> Hello!
> 
> An opportunistic snap on the streets of Tunbridge Wells, England, during a lunchbreak photographic excursion with Scurra.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for your contribution to the assignment thread! Congrats on your first post. I love the selective color in this one.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 3, 2008)

eahuntley said:


> I found this Dog tied up on the side walk, outside a coffee shop the other day.


 
What a sad looking little pup! Thanks for the cool capture.


----------



## Dioboleque (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Markus (Apr 4, 2008)

I was driving down a side street and came across this.


----------



## Clutch (Apr 4, 2008)

*This may be a bit of a stretch on the subject but either way it's an entry... often times the old cemeteries in New Orleans are referred to as "Cities of the Dead" and if that be the case this is a street in one of those "Cities of the Dead". In this case the "City" is Lafayette Cemetery #1. This cemetery was established in 1833 and was once part of the Livaudais Plantation. The cemetery is distinguished by its intersecting avenues which were designed to accommodate funeral processions. Lafayette was New Orleans first planned cemetery and is on the National Register of Historic Places.






This was a great shoot on a cloudy day. It wasn't what I had in mind for "Street" as those ominous looking clouds grew angrier by the minute I chose to put off a trip into the French Quarter to grab some shots there. I spent about an hour in this cemetery and walked away with around 175 shots for the day, several of which I believe are real "keepers". That nasty weather caught up with me about half way across the Ponchatrain Causeway Bridge (longest bridge in the world!) and turned what had been superb weather and light for shooting into a nasty day of rain, thunder and lightning.
*


----------



## Dioboleque (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Parago (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's my contribution:


----------



## Parago (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh and another one. Not 100% 'street' but related.


----------



## carly (Apr 7, 2008)

The above is a toll booth somewhere between Montana and NYS!! Bad weather so I had to get this from the window, also the traffic was moving.



I think the sign means no U turn....but he tried anyway!









Gary, Indiania, anytime!








This was taken in the parking lot of a Red Lobster restaurant in Wisconsin on my 4000 mile trip in February 2008...


----------



## MissMia (Apr 7, 2008)

Great job everyone!


----------



## Lacey Anne (Apr 7, 2008)

There is a street on the bridge.


----------



## PerrieBelle (Apr 7, 2008)

The street covered in a blanket of snow... Taken yesterday... I hope that's okay


----------



## Clutch (Apr 7, 2008)

*OK, so I go to the LSU spring football game. It was fun and I got my football fix. Then my son's with those famous words, "Hey, Dad, wanna go to Bourbon Street?" I can't tell my son, "no". It's a weakness.






So we went to Bourbon Street. I can't remember where it was we went first.






Ran across this dude on Bourbon. It's still not uncommon to encounter street acts on Bourbon Street though they are less common and not as good anymore. But this guy - I don't know what he was up to but he was making money at it. Go figure.






*


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 8, 2008)

It isn't very good, I took it with my phone and it was dark.. But hey at least it is an entry. These trucks carry anywhere from 60-89,000 pounds of sugarbeets in them. This folks is how sugar is made, this plant produced 9million 100lbs bags of sugar in 6 months!!! Out of 3.32+million lbs of sugarbeets brought in.


----------



## High Rouleur (Apr 8, 2008)

PerrieBelle said:


> The street covered in a blanket of snow... Taken yesterday... I hope that's okay


 
I love this shot.  Very nicely done, PerrieBelle!


----------



## dormfab (Apr 9, 2008)

I've been lurking for a short while, but thought I would throw mine in the mix.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 9, 2008)

I posted this in another thread, but I think it fits.






I like the star effect.


----------



## Gsurf1029 (Apr 9, 2008)

little to edited for my tastes
but here is my entry -- my second day of shooting SLR






what do you guys think?


----------



## One Sister (Apr 10, 2008)

Did some shooting in the upper and lower ninth ward in New Orleans yesterday.  This street used to be bustling with activity.  All the houses you can see are vacant.  There are other parts of the city that _are _coming back nicely though.  More photos to follow.


----------



## schuylercat (Apr 10, 2008)

Clutch said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I...Like...This.  What is it about graveyards?  This one - one of those completely cool above-the-water-table things that you don't find anywhere I've ever lived - is just awesome.  The gloomy clouds, the cracked concrete.  This tickled me.  Nice shot, sir.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm so happy to see new people posting their photos! Great job everyone.


----------



## Jon0807 (Apr 11, 2008)

Taken a few months ago in hawaii on my honeymoon.


----------



## Rand0m411 (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## joey-cakes (Apr 11, 2008)

taken at night near the beach in miami. not so much a street, but alleys have a "street feel".


----------



## Gsurf1029 (Apr 11, 2008)

heyyy i live in miami!
haha


----------



## joey-cakes (Apr 11, 2008)

Gsurf1029 said:


> heyyy i live in miami!
> haha


hey thats pretty cool. check out my flickr and mayeb send me a pm.


----------



## KevinDks (Apr 12, 2008)

Just a snapshot:


----------

